# frozen 585 lower headset bearing help



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

The lower headset bearing and removeable bearing race on my 585 seem to be stuck in the frame. Don't know if they're corroded or what, but I can't get them out. Has this happened to anyone? Any suggestions for getting them out?

Thanks!

Thom


----------



## breader17 (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with my 585... just posted it for sale in the Classifieds section, but I'd say it performed flawlessley and stripped down very clean. Some sort of anti-seize may work but may ruin the bearing. Just be careful not to get to crazy with it.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Its rare, but it happens from time to time. 

Remove the fork. Use 3 in One penetrating spray on bearings. Let it sit over night. Use a narrow punch to assist in hammering out the stuck pieces. You will most likely destroy the bearings and race. Just call us and we can get you a new set.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*OK now*

Hi Justin,

Nice to have you chime in. My LBS was able to get it out using some headset tools. I'm the new second owner - apparently frame was previously owned near saltwater and never, never maintained. 

Reminder to Look owners - take out the headset bearings and races and grease them every year!

I got new FSA bearings and popped them in. Removable races seem OK.

Justin, if you're willing to send me new removable races, please send me a PM - I would replace them if available.

Thom


----------

